# How to actually reach Tesla for help.



## sterickson (Sep 6, 2018)

Between 10/28 and 11/3, I had to drive my car from PA to OH, around OH, then back to PA, on business, for my employer. I need to file an expense with them, for the cost of the Supercharging. Unfortunately, I had 1000 free supercharging miles on my account, of which 890 were used on the trip, and Tesla only shows that I was charged $0 and deducted X number of miles, each charging session. But that's real money to me, because I don't have those free miles anymore.

I haven't been able to figure out how to reach Tesla and get them to give me something that shows what I would have been charged for those sessions, so that I can get it reimbursed. My employer doesn't get to not pay me for the use of my perk.

Suggestions?


----------



## Klaus-rf (Mar 6, 2019)

You should be reimbursed based on miles driven, with a set amount per mile NOT the amount/cost of fuel consumed. IIRC the 2021 IRS standard is $0.56/mile.


----------



## skygraff (Jun 2, 2017)

I guess your employer is getting off cheap by reimbursing your actual costs even if you get Tesla to cooperate but, in my experience, most employers prefer to reimburse the IRS standard mileage rate. For ICE reimbursements, that ends up being cheaper for them (usually) than actual costs but probably not the case for EVs (even those having to charge on other networks). Current rate is 56 cents per mile for business.

You can certainly calculate it based on how long you charged or how much energy you replenished (depending on the rate method in use) and the rate for those chargers. Tesla used to have that information available on their site but I can't find it anymore (just seeing the tier break down when I search). Of course, your own calculations wouldn't be proof of expense.

Obviously, that's not what your were asking but, unfortunately, I don't have that answer.


----------



## sterickson (Sep 6, 2018)

Klaus-rf said:


> You should be reimbursed based on miles driven, with a set amount per mile NOT the amount/cost of fuel consumed. IIRC the 2021 IRS standard is $0.56/mile.


They have an expense category for "KM/Miles Allowance", which I submitted my mileage for. They also have an expense category for "Car Expenses (Parking, Toll, Fuel)". It seems to me that electricity is fuel, in this case, and that they should reimburse me for it, no? Edit: If I'd not had the free miles, it would have been an out-of-pocket expense for me, that I would have submitted.


----------



## Klaus-rf (Mar 6, 2019)

Fuel consumed is already included as part of the expense per mile. Tolls, parking fees, car washes, tips, are additional items though, but fuel is already included.


----------



## Bigriver (Jan 26, 2018)

sterickson said:


> give me something that shows what I would have been charged for those sessions,


I agree with above posts that employer reimbursement should be per mile, which includes fuel. However, if you want to know what the cost would have been:

Get the reward miles used at each SC session from the app. I think this is also available via online account.
Tesla uses 400 Wh/mile to correlate to the kWh used. So multiply miles by 0.4 to get kWh.
Get the price per kWh from the screen in the car.
That's the calc. I know of no elegant method for documentation.


----------



## Bigriver (Jan 26, 2018)

Bigriver said:


> I know of no elegant method for documentation.


Addendum: I just asked for a download of the data from the app, and it shows kWh used and cost per kWh.


----------



## Ed Woodrick (May 26, 2018)

sterickson said:


> They have an expense category for "KM/Miles Allowance", which I submitted my mileage for. They also have an expense category for "Car Expenses (Parking, Toll, Fuel)". It seems to me that electricity is fuel, in this case, and that they should reimburse me for it, no? Edit: If I'd not had the free miles, it would have been an out-of-pocket expense for me, that I would have submitted.


Fuel is used when renting a car. Miles Allowance is used when driving your personal vehicle.

For that trip, you may have used over $30 in Supercharger. To find an estimate, see what your current kWh/mi is from the energy graphs. Look at the Supercharges on the map for the rate and you know your total miles. 
I generally get charged about $10-$15 per Supercharger stop while on the road.


----------



## sterickson (Sep 6, 2018)

Ed Woodrick said:


> Fuel is used when renting a car. Miles Allowance is used when driving your personal vehicle.


Ah, that's the key to helping me understand this. Thanks!

I think I'm actually going to come out ahead, just on the mileage reimbursement, anyway, TBH. I put 1242.5 miles on the car, and with the 56 cents per mile reimbursement, that comes out to $695.80. I can't imagine the wear and tear on the tires amounts to that much.


----------

